# How do you want to open this file does not go away



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi

when I double click on a *.jpg file I get the pop-up "How do you want to open this file
Keep using this App" and the default App is shown with a blank check box for Always use this APP.

Whatever I select, either OK or I change the App, with and without the tick in the check box the 
message just comes up again and again......

The only way I can get the jpg to open is to right click and select a program but
if I try to reset the default at that stage the How do you want to open this file
message comes up again and the same repeat process happens.

What can I do about this?

Cheers

Daniel

Specs Below
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16338 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 236 GB (117 GB Free); D: 766 GB (571 GB Free); E: 311 GB (25 GB Free); F: 466 GB (197 GB Free); G: 24 GB (6 GB Free); H: 465 GB (182 GB Free); K: 459 GB (175 GB Free); L: 612 GB (341 GB Free); M: 619 GB (425 GB Free); N: 466 GB (366 GB Free); O: 464 GB (177 GB Free);
Motherboard: MEDION, B150H4-EM
Antivirus: PC Matic Super Shield, Enabled and Updated


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

daniellouwrens said:


> Hi
> 
> when I double click on a *.jpg file I get the pop-up "How do you want to open this file
> Keep using this App" and the default App is shown with a blank check box for Always use this APP.
> ...


Hopefully somebody will post with explicit instructions for you. But here's an overview.

What you're doing is correct for that file in that instance. But ... what you need to do is find the control panel that associates all JPEG files with the app you want to use.

I'm not at a windows machine at the moment but I know that setting is accessable in more than one place. Open the control panel (gear-looking icon) and try a search for file association or file extension association, It's there someplace.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi

thanks for your post, I guess you are referring to Default Apps in Settings.

It makes no difference what APPs I set for jpg's, currently it is "Photo"
it happens with any APP.

Regards

Daniel


----------



## ChuckTin (Feb 28, 2015)

daniellouwrens said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for your post, I guess you are referring to Default Apps in Settings.
> 
> ...


"Photo"? I'm not familiar with that app.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi

thanks for your post, I guess you are referring to Default Apps in Settings.

It makes no difference what APPs I set for jpg's, currently it is "Photo"
it happens with any APP.

Regards

Daniel


ChuckTin said:


> "Photo"? I'm not familiar with that app.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sorry, I should have said "Photos" See attached


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Does your photo app work correctly? If not, might be worth uninstalling and reinstalling or installing all Win 10 Apps using the method below.

Click on Start menu
Type Powershell
Right click on Powershell and select to Run As Administator
Copy and paste the following and hit Enter

_Get-AppXPackage | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}_


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 26, 2016)

This comp right now is XP, for XP: (As I recall, '7' is the same or similar)
Open a window (eg C:\)
Click 'Tools'
Click 'Folder Options'
Click 'File Types'
Select your file type: 'jpe, jpeg, jpg' (all = jpg)
Click 'Opens with'
Click 'Change'
Select what you want it to open with:
If its not on the list click: 'Browse'
Select:
Check 'Always use the selected, , , , , , ,'

Wallah!

-c-


----------



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Wallah

You wrote "This comp right now is XP, for XP: (As I recall, '7' is the same or similar)"

What does this mean??

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Does your photo app work correctly? If not, might be worth uninstalling and reinstalling or installing all Win 10 Apps using the method below.
> 
> Click on Start menu
> Type Powershell
> ...


Hi

thanks for your input, I followed your process and it ran without issue but nothing has changed.

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You can try the below steps and check if it helps.
1. Go to Start and type in cmd
2. Right-click on the cmd icon above, and click Run As Administrator
Type each of the 2 commands separately after each one runs
1. dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth
2. sfc /scannow

If not then, Might be time to try a reset then if you have a backup

How to Reset Windows 10

Do not do any of this unless you have Current Backup

Refreshing Windows 10 will cause you to lose all your installed apps, third party programs but you will allow you the option to keep your personal files.

To refresh your Windows 10 follow these steps:

1. Boot to Safe mode using one of the options in the following link
https://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/

2. After your computer restarts choose Troubleshoot.
3. Now click Advanced.
4. Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files.
5. The refreshing process will start. This will take a while so be patient.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 26, 2016)

daniellouwrens said:


> Hi Wallah
> 
> You wrote "This comp right now is XP, for XP: (As I recall, '7' is the same or similar)"
> 
> ...


"This comp right now is XP" = I am using my XP computer right now.

"for XP" = This is the procedure for XP.

"(As I recall, '7' is the same or similar)" = As I recall one follows the same or similar procedure for W-7.


----------



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi

Thanks for your advice.

I ran DISM and SFC , nothing was reported, and no change so I will do a repair but I have far too much on
to do it at the moment so I will fit it in as I can; given that it will fix the problem
it will take a lot of time to reinstall my programs.

I will have a Casper 10 backup to restore the system drive if it does not work.

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That is to bad. Yes it can be quite time consuming. You could try the following program as well and see if it might help first.

Windows All in One Repair Tool
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/windows-repair-all-in-one/

Download either the portable or install program

Start computer in Safe Mode
Disable any Anti-Virus programs
Start the program
When program first starts it will run quick file check
Click on the X button after the scan shows Done!
Click on Settings tab and Select Check for Updates
Click on Pre-Repair Steps Tab and Run All 4 Steps
Select both Registry Backup and Create System Restore
Click Presets: All Repairs
Click Start Repairs
For Best Results Run the Repairs option Twice!


----------



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi

thanks again for you help, the repairs are running now.

Actually it should be "run it three times"
first time to get it wrong
second time to get it right
third time to confirm results.. 

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

True. Let me know how it works out


----------



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi

sorry mate, it did not fix the problem, but two of the fixes are 
offered as one or the other

27.1 Repair Windows App Store
27.2 Repair Windows App Store (Completely Reset App Store)

I selected the first on all three runs, perhaps I should have selected
the second but I am concerned that it would deactivate my own 
installed programs.

I have nothing from the App store.

Do you think I should run the second?

No pressure 

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please try the second option to Completely reset app store. It will not remove any programs. It just reinstalls all Windows 10 apps. Then if you want to remove any of them, i recommend using ccleaner.

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download


----------



## daniellouwrens (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi,

That did not work, looks like a reinstall.

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, you can either try a Repair install, Reset or Clean install as the next step. Let me know if any questions.


----------

